# تصنيع خلاطات اسفلت



## فراده (5 أغسطس 2011)

من يساعدني في تصنيع خلاطة اسفلت تكون صغيره ابيها لشغلي المال موجود بس ماني عارف كيف انفذ

وشكرا 

ياليت الي يعرف يحط رقمه عشان اتصل فيه اوسرسل لي ع الخاص


----------

